# Case 500 Clutch slipping



## Case4ever (May 20, 2010)

Hello! Just signed up to the forum.. Wondering if anyone can help me with an older case 500. The tractor runs and drives great but the clutch slips sometimes under heavy load. Is there any adjustment or is the clutch just wore out? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

What year and how many miles on the current clutch?


----------



## buffalow2 (Jan 28, 2005)

adj so that you have 2" of free play in peddel , so the peddel moves 2" free of pressure on clutch if it still slipps check to see if it has oil on it . can you acess any of it with out splitting tractor. on an IH i had oil on clutch but it had an inspection cover so i loosened pressure plate bolts & cleaned clutch with brake clean couple of 3 cans then retightend bolts & it worked fine for a few more years


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

buffalow2 said:


> adj so that you have 2" of free play in peddel , so the peddel moves 2" free of pressure on clutch if it still slipps check to see if it has oil on it . can you acess any of it with out splitting tractor. on an IH i had oil on clutch but it had an inspection cover so i loosened pressure plate bolts & cleaned clutch with brake clean couple of 3 cans then retightend bolts & it worked fine for a few more years


Yep, start with free play adjustment, if that's okay buffalow2 has good advice right here. I'd take a look at the clutch.. if there is oil on it..try the brake cleaner.. 

If it slips and has good free play and is oil free.. You'll have to split the tractor to replace it... 

I have a IH2424, it's a solid machine.. good luck with your Case

BTW, does your "500" look like this purdy one?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Yoy have probably found out by now that the 500 has a hand clutch that runs in oil. Pull side cover off and find the pin to release cluth and rotate till you feel good over center on clutch handle.
caseman-d


----------

